# الغداة والغداء



## Mejeed

سلام عليكم ..
هل هنالك ارتباط بالمعنى أو بالاشتقاق بين الغداة والغداء ؟
فالمعروف أن الغداة هو وقت الصبح ، والمتعارف عليه أن الغداء هو وجبة طعام الظهر .


----------



## djara

Mejeed said:


> والمتعارف عليه أن الغداء هو وجبة طعام الظهر


"والغَداءُ: ما يؤكل من *أول النهار*" 
كتاب العين


----------



## rayloom

ومعهما غدا أي ذهب أول النهار.


----------



## Mejeed

المشهور أن وجبة أول النهار تسمى "فطور"
وعندنا في العراق نسميها "ريوگ"
ونسمي وجبة الظهر "غده" أي "غداء"
ويبدو أن هذا من الاستعمالات الخاطئة .
هل تسمون وجبة أول النهار عندكم "غداء" في الاستعمال اليومي ؟


----------



## rayloom

Mejeed said:


> المشهور أن وجبة أول النهار تسمى "فطور"
> وعندنا في العراق نسميها "ريوگ"
> ونسمي وجبة الظهر "غده" أي "غداء"
> ويبدو أن هذا من الاستعمالات الخاطئة .
> هل تسمون وجبة أول النهار عندكم "غداء" في الاستعمال اليومي ؟



نسميها فطورا، لكن تاريخيا كان اسمها الغداء.


----------



## Mejeed

وماذا تسمون وجبة الظهر ؟


----------



## rayloom

نسميها وجبة الغداء


----------



## I.K.S.

* : عن الغداء و العشاء* ....كنت قد قرأت منذ مدة لتقي الدين الهلالي من خلال كتابه تقويم اللسانين ,ما يلي


> إذا استمعت إلى الإذاعات، أو قرأت الصحف تجد أكثر المتكلمين والكتاب لا يميزون بين الغداء والغذاء، ودونك معناهما وضبطهما. فالغداء – بفتح الغين المعجمة ودال مهملة ممدودا، هو طعام الغدوة، وهي أول النهار قال الله تعالى في سورة الكهف في قصة موسى مع الخضر(62) ﴿ فَلَمَّا جَاوَزَا قَالَ لِفَتَاهُ آتِنَا غَدَاءَنَا لَقَدْ لَقِينَا مِنْ سَفَرِنَا هَذَا نَصَبًا ﴾............
> 
> إذا فهمت هذا علمت أن تسمية الناس اليوم للطعام الذي يؤكل بعد الظهر غداء مخالف لاستعمال العرب، لأن العرب لم يكونوا يأكلون في وقت الظهر، وليس لغتهم اسم لطعام يؤكل وقت الظهر، ولم يكونوا يأكلون بالليل، ولذلك لا يوجد في لغتهم اسم لطعام يؤكل بالليل، وإنما كان عندهم غداء وعشاء، فالغداء تقدم بيانه، والعشاء طعام العشي.
> 
> 
> قال صاحب القاموس: والعشي بالكسر، والعشاء كسماء طعام العشي، الجمع أعشية، وعشى وتعشى أكله، وهو عشيان ومتعش، وعشاه عشواً أطعمه إياه كعشاه وأعشاه .
> 
> 
> وفيما سوى هذين الطعامين لا يتقيد الأكل بوقت معتاد متى جاع الإنسان أكل. ومن أمثال العرب: خير النهار بواكره، وخير العشاء سوافره، والبواكر هي ساعات الإبكار، الساعات الأولى من الصبح. والسوافر ساعات العشي التي لا يزال فيها ضوء النهار موجودا قبل أن يجيء الظلام ومرادهم بذلك التبكير للأشغال والأعمال، وتعجيل العشاء قبل أن يأتي الظلام.
> 
> 
> ولا يزال كثير من العرب عاملين بذلك إلى يومنا هذا، فإني كنت أسكن بقرية الزبير بقرب البصرة، وسكانها من أهل نجد، وهم محافظون على العادات العربية، فكنت إذا خرجت إلى المسجد لصلاة المغرب، ووقفت في الصف أشم رائحة الدسم تنبعث عن يميني وشمالي، وذلك دليل على أنهم تعشوا قبل غروب الشمس، ولكنهم لم يحافظوا على الغداء في وقته الذي كانت عليه العرب، فإنهم يفطرون في الصبح بما تيسر، ويؤخرون الغداء إلى أن يصلوا الظهر.
> 
> 
> ولما كنت ساكناً بمدينة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم سنة ألف وثلاثمائة وست وأربعين وسبع وأربعين رأيت سكان المدينة كلهم يتغدون في الضحى ويتعشون بين العصر والمغرب كما كان العرب الأولون يفعلون. أما في هذه السنة فقد أقمت في المدينة ستة عشر يوما ودعاني كثير من الإخوان إلى الطعام فرأيت تلك العادة قد تبدلت، وصار سكان المدينة يأخذون بعادة أهل المدن وهي ثلاث أكلات في النهار حين يصبحون وحين يظهرون، وحين يمسون.


----------



## Mejeed

أحسنتم .. شكرا جزيلا .


----------

